# [Exterior/Interior Detail] Jaguar XKR - 2000



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello!

I bring to you another report, of the last detail I made in 2010. It's was on a Jaguar XKR Supercharged, of 2000.

After washed and clayed, this was the state of the trunk.




























Lot's of deep scratches, they where dificult to correct.

Seeing the rest of the car with strong light.









































































The result of the dealer's work... not bad, great holos!










Taking some values...





































Inspecting the interior. Cabrio, light color, it's impossible to not get dirty.























































I began with the interior. It was all cleaned and protected.

Some "during" photos.
































































After get the interior done, I moved to the exterior.

To achieve the best result, some parts were disassembled.










Some "50-50" and "befora and after" pictures....




































































































The wheels were cleaned and protected, such as the wheel archers.



















The wheel bolts were also polished.










Taillights also corrected.



















Exhaust pipes polished.



















After a second wash, the paint recieved Swissvax Saphir.

Some showoff. Let's begin with the interior.














































And the exterior. The paint under strong lights.























































More pictures with the garage lights.









































































The soft top was cleaned and waterproofed.










Some more photos without soft top




























And some fotos outside the garage with a great sunset.























































And with this one I say farewell.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What product you have use during the interior cleaning? It looks very good.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*jag*

Nice work mate:thumb: that is one of the nicest colours for that car. However, stone chip paint on the sills, is unacceptable on a 60k plus car.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

looks amazing - love these motors!!
What was used on the lights they look mint!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What product you have use during the interior cleaning? It looks very good.


I agree , would like to know too:thumb:

Great job overall , bravo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

Great effort paid with an amazing finish and superb depth.
Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

sm81 said:


> What product you have use during the interior cleaning? It looks very good.


All Pourpose Cleaner, except on the leather.



President Swirl said:


> Nice work mate:thumb: that is one of the nicest colours for that car. However, stone chip paint on the sills, is unacceptable on a 60k plus car.


This color was the most beautifull color I ever treated!



michael3011 said:


> looks amazing - love these motors!!
> What was used on the lights they look mint!


The same that I used on the paint, except the cut polish. Menzerna Power Finish and Final Finish.



bigslippy said:


> I agree , would like to know too:thumb:
> 
> Great job overall , bravo





DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Thanks!



JLusitano said:


> Great effort paid with an amazing finish and superb depth.
> Congratulations! :thumb:


Thanks!



Eurogloss said:


> Nice job there mate :thumb:


Thank you Mario



Wouter B said:


> Nice job!


Thanks again!


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Stone chip comes as standard 

That's a great job, only issue I have is the steering wheel is on the wrong side  

In the UK the rear aches would be rotting out by now, our weather is a PITA for this as not the best protected cars.

What did you clean the roof with, I had an XK8 last year and was scared of getting anything on it that may harm the fabric, new new roof is £££ so I just rinsed it.

Regards Mark


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Great work, nice to see a dirty interior being cleaned up & not just the paint. So what did u use on the leather? Specific brand names please :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats some serious paint correction there, i love the colour of the jag, sets it off lovely, i could look at flake pop for hours, absolutely stunning car and incredible detail, welldone.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

fantastic work!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Mark Chandler said:


> Stone chip comes as standard
> 
> That's a great job, only issue I have is the steering wheel is on the wrong side
> 
> ...


On the soft top I used Renovo products.



WannaBd said:


> Great work, nice to see a dirty interior being cleaned up & not just the paint. So what did u use on the leather? Specific brand names please :thumb:


I don't remember to be honest, but I think it was Mothers leather kit.



Trip tdi said:


> Thats some serious paint correction there, i love the colour of the jag, sets it off lovely, i could look at flake pop for hours, absolutely stunning car and incredible detail, welldone.


Thanks! The color was really suberb.



dsms said:


> fantastic work!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

That leather looked well dirty ! what did you use on the leather ? as I have been looking at cars with a lighter interior


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know what's more stunning? The interior or paintwork? 
Beautiful job! Well done!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work, thanks for sharing! A true British beauty brought back to it's best! Love the last picture!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work. My fathers got a XK8 the same colour option inside. but a light met green paint.

Loving the 50-50 on the arm rest and seat.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result in such a fantastic car!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

INWARD123 said:


> That leather looked well dirty ! what did you use on the leather ? as I have been looking at cars with a lighter interior


Mothers leather products I think...



type[r]+ said:


> I don't know what's more stunning? The interior or paintwork?
> Beautiful job! Well done!


It's a beautiful car indeed.



JBirchy said:


> Amazing work, thanks for sharing! A true British beauty brought back to it's best! Love the last picture!


Thanks.



PaulN said:


> Smashing work. My fathers got a XK8 the same colour option inside. but a light met green paint.
> 
> Loving the 50-50 on the arm rest and seat.
> 
> ...


Thanks.



BeeZy said:


> Great result in such a fantastic car!


Thanks.


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Fantastic job mate!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Really nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great work and a gorgeous car.Lovely colour.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

jamie_aych said:


> Fantastic job mate!





Swell.gr said:


> Really nice work there mate :thumb:





PugIain said:


> Great work and a gorgeous car.Lovely colour.


Thanks guys!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

David Proctor said:


> Stunning work..


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Nico1.8t (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice work! what´s the valet button for?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a good question... lol


----------

